# Anybody else in love with the new hip amenities?



## Imaginetheday (Feb 3, 2018)

They are so colorful and cute! I want all 3 at my campsite. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 3, 2018)

I think the couch is creepy looking. I can't wait to put it away and never take it out again. One more upgrade, then it's gone!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 3, 2018)

Everything but the couch, yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though, I see hip as Enchanted, Dream, and Fun.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Feb 3, 2018)

I’ve been too distracted to get involved with the new campers or amenities. I’ve just ordered the first hip mushroom (toadstool). I might make it my next goal to invite one of the hip campers and make some of the furniture. I like some of it. I’m a fan of toadstools.


----------



## Ras (Feb 4, 2018)

I wasn't too enthused by the Mushroom thing until I upgraded it. Now, it's pretty nice. I like that they eat little sandwich triangles on the one! The ghost sofa is weird. I'm interested to see what it turns into, though.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 4, 2018)

The ghost thing is definitely weird, so I'll be running through that as fast as I can to upgrade, then never use it again. I'm loving the mush tent. I have that up right now next to my treehouse, and they look cute together.

I'm thinking the bounce house would be fun to put with the merry-go-round, for a carnival feel, maybe once spring rolls around.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 5, 2018)

I love the mushroom, I think it's adorable. The others are so-so imo


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 5, 2018)

I like all of them! I haven't obtained the bounce house so I don't know how it looks. Right now I have the sofa in my campsite and intend to keep it there unless I like the bounce house more. So we'll see!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 5, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> I like all of them! I haven't obtained the bounce house so I don't know how it looks. Right now I have the sofa in my campsite and intend to keep it there unless I like the bounce house more. So we'll see!



Thank you! I was beginning to think I AM the only person in love with the hip amenities.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 5, 2018)

I guess I'm in the minority of really liking the ghost couch I think it's super-cute and I can't wait to craft it. The little mushroom house is adorable as well!


----------



## Octaviian (Feb 5, 2018)

I think the ghost couch is cute! Especially on Lvl 5.
And yes the mushroom tent is exactly what I never knew I needed from an AC game.


----------



## amemome (Feb 6, 2018)

the tent is hands down the cutest tent amenity!! but not sure why all the cute stuff is considered "hip"....


----------



## Ras (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 7, 2018)

Not the ghost sofa!... I think it's kinda ugly looking with my campsite.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 9, 2018)

Could anyone tell me what the 2nd essence is for the 3rd hip amentiy my guess is rustic but I have no clue I hope it's cute that's what I have the most of


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 10, 2018)

I guess I'm in the minority here, but I actually really like the weird couch thing and I can't wait to actually get it in my campsite


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 10, 2018)

So much hate on the couch! I think it's pretty cute! Especially paired with Stitches! I just wish there was more interaction or something, I was hoping they'd lay on top of it or something but they just sit in the tongue is kind of sad. =[


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 10, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So much hate on the couch! I think it's pretty cute! Especially paired with Stitches! I just wish there was more interaction or something, I was hoping they'd lay on top of it or something but they just sit in the tongue is kind of sad. =[



I think it would be cute if they could slide down on the tongue from the top of the head. I mean, I know it wouldn't really be able to function as a slide because it's cloth, but it would be cute!


----------

